# Issues accessing installed packages



## Garlock (Oct 24, 2012)

I have installed the latest release of FreeBSD 9 on a headless system that I am accessing using Putty from my Windows machine. Whenever I add a package and try to run it it is not found. If I open a new shell I can open the package. I installed a game to demonstrate what I am seeing... I edited out a lot to only leave relevant info.


```
00server# pkg_add -r maxr
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/maxr.tbz... Done.......

[Edited out other packages...]

00server# maxr
maxr: Command not found.

00server# csh
00server# maxr

(II): Created new config directory /root/.maxr/
(II): Starting logging to: /root/.maxr/maxr.log

[Now it runs!]
```

Is this normal? I am assuming it is because I am ssh-ing but it is rather annoying and I have not experienced the issue with other UNIX like systems. Is this just the way it is or am I doing something wrong? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/interrupted.html

Read number 3.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 25, 2012)

Answered my own question. If you use the command rehash tcsh will see the package. Found the answer in a related thread after I posted Thread 23503. Should have done some more research...


----------

